# adding Z-Link



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had a Z Link replaced when it wasn't even needed to begin with. GM sent it Next Day after first being told it was on National backorder. I can't see why you would even entertain this idea?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Somewhere here is a thread that explains for most people the Z-Link is a waste and under certain circumstances is weaker than the standard rear setup for straight line racing. You'll have to search for it though. If on the other hand you want to Road Race it may be the ticket. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm more than happy with my first-gen Delta platform Cobalt SS Turbo for ride and handling and it didn't have the Watts linkage (Z-link), although looking at some base model Cruzes without it the rear axle assembly does appear a little lighter duty, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.

I've read some of the press info but was rather curious why GM added it anyway. If you're looking at improving handling I'd probably focus on quality shock/dampers and bushings first before jumping to a rear axle swap.


----------



## idtuner (Jun 2, 2018)

thats good info - on the springs, bushings, swaybar there doesn't seem to be much other there other then the GMPP options


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To your original question OP....yes, the axle used with the Z link is different than the one without.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If serious, source a parts car that is 2011/2012 and not an Eco manual. the RS 13-16 as well as LTZ and 2LT would also help but not all axles are equal. Some axles are gonna allow rear disc and some won't. I figure that should be thrown in there when that could be the next question asked when doing major rear upgrades as the Z Link.


----------



## idtuner (Jun 2, 2018)

Merc6 said:


> If serious, source a parts car that is 2011/2012 and not an Eco manual. the RS 13-16 as well as LTZ and 2LT would also help but not all axles are equal. Some axles are gonna allow rear disc and some won't. I figure that should be thrown in there when that could be the next question asked when doing major rear upgrades as the Z Link.


is gen1 the same as gen2? for the rear axle?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

idtuner said:


> is gen1 the same as gen2? for the rear axle?


Gen 2 is a complete new car. Only thing shared may be wires and the physical pull window switches.


----------



## idtuner (Jun 2, 2018)

Thought so, why he telling me to find a gen1 parts car

I think I might try to find the correct parts and retrofit it, maybe by then eibach will have there spring kit out too and install all at once


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

idtuner said:


> Thought so, why he telling me to find a gen1 parts car
> 
> I think I might try to find the correct parts and retrofit it, maybe by then eibach will have there spring kit out too and install all at once


I will guess the respondent was unaware that the question was in the genII section.

Rob


----------



## gmansyz (Dec 23, 2018)

Well, Did the linkage help or not?
G


----------

